# 96 Case 3220 transfer case seal



## ifarm (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, the seal on the transfer case cover of my 1996 Case IH 3220 appears to be broken. A significant amount of hydraulic fluid leaks out between the cover and the housing when in use. Ideas on dismantling and repairing welcome. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure what you call the transfer housing?? I would expect this on a 4wd tractor but your m/c from memory was only built in 2 wd??? Need a better descrition of leak point or possibly photo?? Are you sure oil is leaking from that point or is it leakink elsewhere and running along before it drips down??

The actual joints on all the castings are sealed with "(Loctite 515 ), a
Purple coloured paste which sets hard.


----------



## ifarm (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for your response. This particular CI 3220 is in fact 4WD. The transmission and hydraulic system share a case that holds some 50 gal. of fluid. The engine lubrication system is entirely separate and includes an oil cooler. The leak is worst after steady work and system is hot. Hydraulic fluid seeps out between the cover and the case. I know about the Loctite, thanks, and intend to use it if/when i get to that stage. Would you have a guess as to how much the case cover might weigh? Attached is a photo of the tractor but I don't have a close up of the case right now. Many thanks.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting !! not available in 4wd in UK where it was built ??? Only 4200s had optional 4wd!!

What we call transfer case is the housing that the 4wd prop shaft comes out of underneath

Construction of tractor is 3 basic castings, Engine, speedratio gearbox (1-2-3-4 + 2speed powershift if fitted) with a flat steel plate cover, then the Range & Differential casting (HI -Lo - Rev) covered by the Hydraulic housing which holds the 3 pt linkage. From these where do you think oil is coming from??


----------



## ifarm (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for your clarification. it's the speed ratio gearbox, located directly under the seat, with a flat, rectangular cover made of half inch plate steel. When the tractor is hot, the fluid flows out between the cover and the case, mostly on the right side. The daunting part of the repair isn't fixing the seal but getting to it. Dsconnecting and later reassembling correctly all the pressurized fluid lines that crisscross the cover appears to be a challenge. Many thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Just be thankfull you have not got a cab !!!!!!!!

Suggest you tie tape around various unions and use an indelible felt tip pen. label unions 1-1, 2-2 etc or use adigital camera to photo layout before starting . You can then print out layout from your computer printer, better than parts book or service manuals which just do not show the pipe laypouts!!

Make sure the faces where you apply the loctite 515 are completely oil & grease free, otherwise loctite will not set and oil will track through soft sealer and leak again.

Best of luck.

Forget loctite, this joint uses agasket, see Att document Got an aprox price of 13$ Canadian.


----------



## ifarm (Feb 17, 2011)

Great, thank you for tips and diagram. Will keep you posted re progress, if any. I hope to start soon but it's so darn cold here. How many hours would it take you to make this repair? (Then i'll multiply by 3.)


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a bit decrepit now, but on your m/c i would guess 3 - 4hrs. 

The gasket can be fitted with a gasket cement like"Hylomar blue" or dry. important thing is that surfaces must be oil & grease free, clean & dry on both gearbox casting & lid. Hytran is very good at destroying sealing compounds if sealing compound becomes contaminated before it has set.

Best of luck.!!!!


----------

